# Fuente de 12 v a 24 volts



## antonio perez (Oct 11, 2006)

Saludos amigos. 
Tengo un dispositivo que requiere de 24 volts a 2 amp. Pero solo cuento con 12 volts. Necesito elevar esos 12 volts a 24 volts. Alguien tiene un diagrama o algun dispositivo para realizar esa funcion.


Saludos 
gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola Antonio ,te envio una pagina sobre el tema .pero quizas seria mas practico poner el transformador apropiado ,suerte un saludo
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina17.htm


----------



## Razorback (Oct 19, 2006)

Este es un convertidor dc-dc de 12v a 24v. Creo que es suficiente para entregar los amperios que necesitas. Tené en cuenta esto al elegir el diam del alambre con el que vas a bobinar los torides (de 70 uH c/u, 18 a 20 espiras en uno de esos nuecleos de fuente de pc). Espero t sirva. Salu2

Pd: yo lo arme y funciona. :mrgreen: El circuito lo saqué de la revista SaberElectronica.


----------



## hochi_ctes (Mar 8, 2009)

YO tengo la Solucion a tu problema, Agarra cualquier fuente de PC, si necesitas muchos Amperes compra una como la Gente (no economica) y utiliza como borne Negativo el cable que te entrega -12v (color violeta en mi Fuente) y como Positivo el de +12 (cable amarillo). La diferencia de potencial te da como resultado 24volts ahora no se cuantos amperes le podes exigir a la fuente. Pero la Linea de 12 volts llega hasta los 20 amperes.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 9, 2009)

Vale lo que entrega el eslabón mas fino de la cadena, la linea de -12v: 0,5A usualmente.
En cuanto al hilo, ya se vió en el foro: Entrada 12v 5A, salida 24v 2A (conmutada)


----------



## microsistel (Abr 9, 2009)

Estimado nilfred, donde esta en el foro, la fuente de 12v a 24v?

Saludos Gracias!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 13, 2009)

3 post mas arriba en este mismo hilo ops:
Me pareció haber visto otra, quizas en esos hilos laaaaaaaaargos de conmutadas.
Si alguien la encuentra que avise.


----------



## microsistel (Abr 13, 2009)

Estimado Nilfred, ese convertidor de 12V a 24V, mmmmmmm, lo hize, y no rinde nada.....

Ahora me pregunto si es factible hacerlo asi,  con doble salida sicronizada...?


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 13, 2009)

Son fases, multifase, mi criterio para el diseño es no mas de 5A por fase, como es Boost los 5A por fase los considero a la entrada, a la salida tendría 4A en total.
Ahora ese circuito no lo diseñe, así que no se cuanto tira, sería bueno saberlo solo para decir que está completo.
A juzgar por los componentes de salida:
SFR607 1000v 6A 350nS
IRF540 100v 33A 44mΩ
Puede ser que la idea sea sacarle hasta 6A por fase a la entrada, osea 4,8A a la salida
Los componentes los reemplazaría por:
1N4822 40v 3A Schottky
IRFZ44N 55v 49A 17.5mΩ
Lo cúal sería suficiente para sacar 2.5A por fase y los codiciados 2A a la salida.
Ahora la pregunta del millón: ¿Vos también querías 2A a la salida?


----------



## microsistel (Abr 14, 2009)

no, Hazard_98 diseño uno en base al uc3843, trabaja en Current Mode, y espero sacarle 10A, de una, pero me dice que posiblemente no, habrá que hacer 2 en paralelo, y ademas es complicado por el inductor, ya que se ve que es dificil de lograrlo, para esas corrientes, osea mas de 20A a la entrada, lo cual no es poco, pero yo tengo un equipo destruido que es un modelo comercial, de un camion ford y podran sacar sus conclusiones Uds. al ver la imagen.

Hazard_98 me explicó que esos inductores toridales, no son de ferrite, son de polvo de hierro, que tienen entrehierro distribuido, pero supongo que se puede lograr tambien con EE o ETD, ademas´lo curioso es que efectivamente sacan 10 A por etapa, se puede ver que son 2 etapas de 10A, y se "suman" en otro inductor, como filtrado final.

No puedo seguir mucho el circuito dada la placa que esta muy destruida, pero ademas es de 4 capas, asique tarea imposible de seguir, pero lo poco que pude relevar, es que tiene dos convertidores formado cada uno por un UC3842 y la etapa de potencia esta hecha con un IRF3205 y un MBR2045, osea bien simple, y SALEN 10A por ellos en 24V, ahora bien, lo interesante es como trabajan en paralelo, osea un UC3842, trabaja en modo "normal", osea sensando la correinte y la tension de Flyback, pero el otro, es como un "esclavo" del primero, ya que este ya no sensa la Tension de Flyback, pero si gestiona obviamente la Corriente de pico de su correspondiente etapa, sinceramente nunca había visto trabajar dos convertidores en paralelo, ademas la compensación es "compartida", pero no puedo seguri bien el circuito como esta pensado.

Es interesante que los interesados lo piensen, ya que este convertidor, doble en paralelo le sacan 20A en 24V por lo que a la entrada son mas de 40A, jajajajaja todo un logro de los Ingenieros alemanes, ahora eso si, tiene una circuitería auxiliar bastante compleja, ya que la correinte que sensan pasa por unos operacionales y transistores smd, asique esa etapa es un enigma, supongo que es complejo por que deben usarlo como limitación de corriente, o algo asi...

vean las imagenes....


----------



## leandrociencia113 (May 31, 2009)

hola Razorback sera qe a ese conversor se le puede aser algo para qe en vez de 24 de 30v?¿?¿?¿  capas cambiando las resis de 22k y 4.7k


----------



## microsistel (Jun 1, 2009)

si Sr. leandrociencia113, es así, ud cambia la tensión de realimentacion y juega con tensión de salida..


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Jun 29, 2009)

si ya hice el circuito y funciono. le puse un preset asi puedo regular el voltaje y lo regule exactamente al doble del voltaje de la bateria 25v aproccimadamente y tome el + de la bateria como masa y arme un amplificador con tda2050 y un filtro para sub y los conecte y funciono perfectamente. el - de ba bateria lo tome como voltaje negativo para el amplificador y el filtro, el + de la bateria lo tome como 0v y el positivo qe me da el conversor lo uso como + en el amplificador. es una forma facil de aser una fuente simetrica de 12 + 12 3 amp. le tuve qe agregar unos electroliticos al filtro porqe me introducia un ruidito feo en el amplificador, el resto todo re bien


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Jun 29, 2009)

gracias microsistel. yo use un preset de 50k en vez de la resis de 22k


----------



## microsistel (Jun 29, 2009)

leandrociencia113 dijo:
			
		

> gracias microsistel. yo use un preset de 50k en vez de la resis de 22k



Hola, y que potencia final pudo sacarle al convertidor?

Me alegro que le haya funcionado, no hay misterios, pero no es facil ponerlo en funcionamiento estable.

Saludos, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Jun 29, 2009)

la potencia no se exactamente pero deberia estar masomenos en 30w (reales) tengo un amplificador con 2 tda2050 en puente alimentados con +/- 12v 3 amp y un parlante de 8" 150w 4ohms y si lo pongo al maximo lo va a romper por que le puse un filtro para sub y corta en 60hrz. es muy chico ese parlante para mi amplificador. estoy seguro qe te mueve un parlante de 12" con ala de goma no de tela, el mio es de gomo y es re blando


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Jun 29, 2009)

la potencia del convertidor deveria ser 75w masomenos. a 24v da 3amp.


----------



## microsistel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, si de todas formas logre sacarle esa potencia, pero la verdad mas no pude, no creo que sea un diseño estable para mas de 100W, habra que modificar lazo de realimentacion y compensacion estimo.

Aparte de la etapa de potencia!

Saludos.


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Jun 29, 2009)

nose a mi me funciona muy bien y muy estable, cuando le pongo una carga ala salida el voltaje se mantiene casi constante vaja unas decimas de segundo y vuelve a su estado normal. hay qe ver la calidad de tus toroides los mios son de buena calidad. tambien probe con un solo toroide grande y le hice un bobinado primario y uno secundario y tambien funciono bien pero bajo muchisimo la frecuencia de conmutacion nose porqe


----------



## perana (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola, no soy un experto en electronica asi que les pido un poco de paciencia y que sean lo mas explicativos posible.
Quien me puede mandar un circuito para una fuente de poder ( fija o regulable ) que sea lo mas simple posible. El voltaje de salida es de 30 / 35 Volts   3 Amperes. ( Transformador entrada 24 volts  3 A )
Es para uso en Chip Led  ( 50 / 100 watts ), estos chips trabajan entre los 30 a 35 volts con 3 a 3,2 Amperes. He tratado de comprar esta fuente en el mercado pero son escasas,lo comun es de 12 Volts 3 A , por lo menos en mi Pais.
He leido bastantes trabajos de este foro, pero no se cual es el mejor diseño para este uso, asi que pido su colaboracion y si alguien posee informacion al respecto se lo agradecere muchisimo.
Gracias
Perana


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2012)

Evidentemente es imposible aumentar la potencia de la nada; siempre se pierde algo.
Si entran 3A 24V son 72W si quieres que salgan 3A 35V serían 105W mas las pérdidas de la conversión y eso no se puede hacer como es lógico.


----------



## adesol1234 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola muchachos, buenas noches. Respecto al circuito que compartio el colega Razorback tengo algunas dudas. En la etapa de salida entre los 2 capaciotres de 2200uf se observa un CHOKE el cual no tiene valorizacion. Perdon mi ignorancia o falta de practica es que hace algunos años deje de meter mano y quizas me haya olvidado. Son choques standards? Es decir hay valores de venta comercial?
Y por otro lado, las bobinas l1 y l2 hace referncia a la cantidad de vueltas pero no a la seccion y al tipo de nucleo. Agradeceria su respuesta
Un abrazo Atte Fernando


----------

